# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Last van darmen

## marja42

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een vraag. Sinds juni heb ik last van het volgende: Ik wordt 's nachts wakker en moet naar het toilet. Ik word koud, ga heel erg zweten en mijn darmen beginnen te rommelen. Vervolgens krijg ik buikpijn linksonder en komt mijn ontlasting. Vaak eerst wat steviger en vervolgens zo dun als water. Dit herhaalt zich met tussenpozen van ongeveer 5 minuten. Dus steeds hetzelfde ritueel en ongeveer 6 keer zodat ik bijna 40 minuten op het toilet moet zitten. Wat kan dit zijn? Wie herkent dit. Heel af en toe moet ik er ook nog bij overgeven.

Groetjes marja.

----------


## sietske763

zou je niet een soort sub ileus hebben??
dat is een gedeeltelijke verstopte darm...............heb het zelf 2x gehad, en het klopt de dunnen ontlasting kan dan er dan door maar de prop blijft.
de ontlasting moet dan heel oud en vies ruiken.

----------

